# Clovelly 25 26 27th Jan



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

The weather is looking great for this weekend. I'll be trying to get out launching from Gordons ramp, aiming possibly for friday am and again on the weekend.
Been a while so keen to wet a line. Hoping to get a few kingies if they're not all up at Longy!

Anyone else keen?

Dave


----------



## Crikey (Oct 30, 2005)

Dave,

I am up for Saturday and on the basis of that trip will do another at Cloey or try Long Reef on one of the other days. Did Longy last Sunday and it was hard work compared to Cloey with the tide that was running that morning.


----------



## Gordon (Oct 14, 2007)

Im keen for a trip out on Saturday, will confirm tomorrow though. Swell and wind look great for this weekend (so far).


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Hey Dave,

i thought you were away !
i am heading out friday but was tossing up between long reef and clovelly.
have you tried LR yet, i did it last sunday also.
conditions are looking great for the next few days.


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Did a drive by this morning and the water looks great. Current lines, bit of good stuff stirred up from the weather.
Very keen to get out poss tomorrow even.

Keza, should be away, check my Ultimate Holiday thread in the main section for the rundown...


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

I'm up for Cloey or Longy - I might have a project on in the morning (frid) and will find out later today - so by 6ish I should be able to confirm or not...


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

yes. Nothing planned for the weekend as yet and I can also get out Friday am. Post up the plan here and I'll try to be there


----------



## Gordon (Oct 14, 2007)

Im keen for Friday too, will check late tonight. Will probably be a late start though for me (6:30ish).

Gordon.


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

I'm in for tomorrow for an early bash. 5.15 at Gordons, 2 rods, squid and kings!

cheers Dave


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

any squid being caught around Gordons Bay lately Dave?

I'm gonna try to be there tomorrow am


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Squid dont like wind or rough conditions, at least in shallow water like Gordons they dont. 
Havent tried for them in a while, but everything looks good.

I'll be using a size 2.5 - 3.0 squid jig around Gordons. SBD's size 7.0 SW is for deep water area's only.

See you tomorrow!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

i'll be there,
probably 5.15, i don't have to rush off and i'm not leaving without fish :twisted:


----------

